# Harley Davidson bicycle ads and articles



## chitown (Dec 30, 2013)




----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 30, 2013)

Sweet! On my way to the local bike shop to order one!


----------



## chitown (Dec 31, 2013)




----------



## chitown (Dec 31, 2013)

*1919 lit*


----------



## chitown (Dec 31, 2013)

Based on ejlwheels cracking of the Davis codes (see huge Davis thread) on the bottom bracket, the Harley Davidson serial numbers should include the model number on the bottom bracket also. Unless Harley Davidson used a different method of stamping BB's. or specified a different method to the frame builders of HD's



*1918 Models*
118-Daimond Frame
218-Arch Truss
318-Ladies Model
418- Motorcyke
518- Boy Scout
618- Girls Juenile
718-The Special (camelback)
818- Road Racer
918- Gentleman’s Roadster



*1919 Models*
119-Diamond Frame
219-Arched Truss
319-Ladies
419-Motorcyke
519-Boys Juvenile
619-Girls Juvenile
719-the Special
819-Racer
919-Gentlemans Roadster


*1920 Models*
120-Mens Diamond
220-Arched Truss
320-Ladies Model
420-Motorcyke
520-Boys Juvenile
620-Girls Juvenile
720-Special (camelback)
820-Road Racer


----------



## chitown (Dec 31, 2013)

*Feb 1917 ad*

*The first model? for HD was the racer. Model 8-17*


----------



## hoofhearted (Dec 31, 2013)

The H-D Racer was actually the 'last' bicycle introduced into the 1917 line.  

All other models were introduced in October, November and December of 1916.
Although this writer expects skepticism ... am in possession of literature but lack
a vehicle to produce evidence for The CABE.

Please enjoy these fotos of a H-D Racer .. from the "Carl B."  Auction of recent years.

....... patric


----------



## catfish (Dec 31, 2013)

hoofhearted said:


> Although this writer expects skepticism ...




Patric,   I belive you. 

   Catfish


----------



## hoofhearted (Dec 31, 2013)

Thank You, *Brother Catfish !!!*

.......................  p.


----------



## chitown (Apr 8, 2014)

*1916 lit*


----------



## frankster41 (Apr 9, 2014)

Pictures are from the HD museum in Milwaukee.


----------



## Terry Kay (Oct 13, 2019)

chitown said:


> View attachment 557269
> 
> View attachment 557270
> 
> ...



My Dad is restoring one of these. We think it might be 2017 but we are still looking for handle bars


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 13, 2019)

Terry Kay said:


> My Dad is restoring one of these. We think it might be 2017 but we are still looking for handle bars




Can you please post some pictures Terry; we would love to see it!


----------

